# Follicular Adenoma and Carcinoma of the Thyroid Gland



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Follicular Adenoma and Carcinoma of the Thyroid Gland

From this we can conclude that early detection is essential! Do not allow yourself to be fluffed off. This is serious stuff!

http://theoncologist.alphamedpress.org/cgi/content/abstract/16/5/585


----------



## Queencreekmom (Jul 19, 2011)

> Follicular Adenoma and Carcinoma of the Thyroid Gland
> 
> From this we can conclude that early detection is essential! Do not allow yourself to be fluffed off. This is serious stuff!
> 
> http://theoncologist.alphamedpress.o...tract/16/5/585


Thank you for posting the link! Really interesting article... I was dignosed with Follicular Carcinoma last month.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Queencreekmom said:


> Thank you for posting the link! Really interesting article... I was dignosed with Follicular Carcinoma last month.


I responded to your other post!


----------

